
Speeding Up AWS CodeBuild with Custom Build Environments - pattrn
https://stephenmann.io/post/speeding-up-aws-codebuild-using-custom-build-containers/
======
pattrn
Hi all! A few months ago, I wrote a blog post about setting up continuous
delivery using CodePipeline, CodeBuild, and Beanstalk. One of the commenters
rightly pointed out how slow that process is, so I've put together this blog
post showing a technique for speeding up builds on CodeBuild. I'd love to hear
your thoughts!

------
dogewatch
Personally, I benefit from the AWS specifics. I would imagine the majority of
people are on AWS (more than azure and google cloud). Great article!

~~~
pattrn
Thanks! I've been wondering about this. Most of the articles start with a high
level overview, and then they drill down into specific technologies. There are
so many options to choose from that I'm never sure which platform I should
write about (this article nearly ended up discussing custom Google Cloud
Builders). I'm glad you enjoyed it!

